# Threads you are too lazy to make



## David_cadbury (Aug 29, 2016)

Ever had a visionary idea for a legendary thread but you never got around to making it?
Post them here. Who knows, maybe someone will pick it up and run with it.

I've thought about making a threat on InfoWars shitlord, Pual Joseph Watson


----------



## CatParty (Aug 29, 2016)

i've been meaning to make a thread like this forever but just been lazy about it


----------



## Pepsi-Cola (Aug 29, 2016)

I'd make a thread on this guy myself but I can't make threads atm so somebody make a thread on this guy
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCdtHtXlB0HIbTEvBWxF4Czg
he's just an asshat who does gay shit in public tbh


----------



## BillionBisonBucks (Aug 30, 2016)

Just saw the video of Annalise Nielsen making an ass of herself in a lyft over a hula girl, a bit of reading shows she has an 'online girls only sorority'. It smells promising, but my Spokeo account hasn't been paid in years, and doing this shit manually is harrrrrd.


----------



## AnOminous (Aug 30, 2016)

BillionBisonBucks said:


> Just saw the video of Annalise Nielsen making an ass of herself in a lyft over a hula girl, a bit of reading shows she has an 'online girls only sorority'. It smells promising, but my Spokeo account hasn't been paid in years, and doing this shit manually is harrrrrd.



The driver should have just kicked her ass to the curb.  What a fucking lunatic.


----------



## Xarpho (Sep 9, 2016)

A Spacedad thread in Rat King. Also probably cogsdev too.


----------



## Anne Other (Sep 10, 2016)

I'm surprised there is no Claudia Boleyn thread.


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Sep 10, 2016)

A thread about Animeking1108, an infamous TVTropes/Anime News Network/Etc. sperg.


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Oct 21, 2016)

...and the @FlamesoulTheDiabolical halal thread, which honestly is a long time coming.


----------



## Kataomoi00 (Nov 21, 2016)

I'm not too sure if he warrants a thread, but after watching these videos I think anti-feminist youtuber The Athiest Gamer may be somebody of interest.






(as far as I know he deleted the original video - he basically makes fun of a 14-year-old girl's weight while he himself is a 24-year-old grown man)





 (The Athiest Gamer refuses to pay a 14 year old girl $50 after losing a bet - said bet being that by the time he uploaded his original video, the girl would've blocked the like/dislike and comments on her video. One comment thread later, he says the 14 year old girl should kill herself for all he cares. He also complains about other anti-feminist youtubers getting way more subscribers than him even though he was "on YouTube longer")

Haven't watched the live stream yet, but here ya go!


----------



## King Kong... with wings? (Dec 4, 2016)

Not sure if this is in off topic or not, but a funny videos/pictures thread?


----------



## Zach_Kun (Dec 4, 2016)

Too lazy to make one on this guy: http://freddyandothers.tumblr.com
He's made this weird universe full of OCs from FNAF, Doom, Elder Scrolls, XCOM, etc. and also draws poorly made fetish porn of said OCs.


Spoiler: NSFW

















Yes, he is absolutely legit. He's been doing this shit for almost a year now.


----------



## José Mourinho (Dec 5, 2016)

Was planning to make something sports related due to the salt that's coming out now but pretty lazy and not much salt atm for now


----------



## Brandobaris (Dec 6, 2016)

I was thinking about making more threads about certain things.  But since my threads and/or posts tend to get deleted because some person the moderators are friends with or some girl they are trying to impress don't like it, I feel its a useless effort.  I'm just tired of the constant trollshielding you guys do when you get butthurt about something.  Catch ya.  I'm sure you cannibalise each other soon enough.


----------



## CatParty (Dec 6, 2016)

Brandobaris said:


> I was thinking about making more threads about certain things.  But since my threads and/or posts tend to get deleted because some person the moderators are friends with or some girl they are trying to impress don't like it, I feel its a useless effort.  I'm just tired of the constant trollshielding you guys do when you get butthurt about something.  Catch ya.  I'm sure you cannibalise each other soon enough.




instead of blaming everyone else, maybe think it might be an issue self reflection could solve?


----------



## José Mourinho (Dec 6, 2016)

Brandobaris said:


> I was thinking about making more threads about certain things.  But since my threads and/or posts tend to get deleted because some person the moderators are friends with or some girl they are trying to impress don't like it, I feel its a useless effort.  I'm just tired of the constant trollshielding you guys do when you get butthurt about something.  Catch ya.  I'm sure you cannibalise each other soon enough.


You should make a thread about Mr Enter then lol

Also gonna undelete the thread but not gonna open it


----------



## HG 400 (Dec 6, 2016)

Brandobaris said:


> some person the moderators are friends with or some girl they are trying to impress



That would be me.


----------



## Zarkov (Dec 6, 2016)

I'd like to make a "What do you think will finally kill Chris ?" thread, but something tells me the mods will go apeshit on its ass before it's even three posts long.


----------



## patchwork (Dec 6, 2016)

A general crowdfunding thread would be interesting, seeing as there's so many that are just dead in the water or never delivered on what they were supposed to do. There's a lot of them connected to some of our notable lolcows already but I'd like to see some small time ones float around too.
I've been wanting to make the thread but I honestly only know of Tumblr-based ones or the extremely notable ones like MN9, and it spans much, much larger than that. Also I'm a pretty shit writer who couldn't make it interesting.


----------



## Pikimon (Dec 6, 2016)

Brandobaris said:


> I was thinking about making more threads about certain things.  But since my threads and/or posts tend to get deleted because some person the moderators are friends with or some girl they are trying to impress don't like it, I feel its a useless effort.  I'm just tired of the constant trollshielding you guys do when you get butthurt about something.  Catch ya.  I'm sure you cannibalise each other soon enough.



Is this why you hate women?


----------



## Cuck Norris (Dec 6, 2016)

I've been meaning to do a Community Watch thread on the mmo-champion (world of warcraft fansite) forums for a while now but every time I think about it I get overwhelmed by the sheer amount of autism to wade through.


----------



## José Mourinho (Dec 7, 2016)

patchwork said:


> A general crowdfunding thread would be interesting, seeing as there's so many that are just dead in the water or never delivered on what they were supposed to do. There's a lot of them connected to some of our notable lolcows already but I'd like to see some small time ones float around too.
> I've been wanting to make the thread but I honestly only know of Tumblr-based ones or the extremely notable ones like MN9, and it spans much, much larger than that. Also I'm a pretty shit writer who couldn't make it interesting.


Off topic would work great for this imo, especially that there's tons of stuff for it from crowdfunding campaigns that take your money away and never released, to disappointing failures.


----------



## Rabbit-san (Dec 30, 2016)

There's two that I would find interesting if they were covered:



Spoiler:  Gender Tag with Wumingbong










First one being this non-binary nertious called wumingbong on YT who did the gender tag but I don't think there's enough info about her sperging out/being lolcow worthy yet.



Spoiler: Thier Livestream










She runs a non-binary group in Toronto with a bunch of other people (mostly girls in charge) mentioned in the clip above. Don't know if there's any gold there but she's interesting enough to catch my attention at least.

Then there's PurpleQuills/sonic99rae/Raebae on YT and DeviantART who chimped out on being attracted to Golden Freddy from FNAF and sending white knights to defend herself when she was most defiantly in the wrong. Most lolcow worthy but I think her age is stopping her being covered (or if she has been and wasn't aware of it, then I apologise in advance).


----------



## oasys (Dec 31, 2016)

Cassandra Clare, career cow. 


Spoiler: Don't look at this. Seriously. Don't.











She wrote these shitty teen fantasy novels "The Mortal Instruments", which were made into a movie and now they're a show on ABC Family. Here's some of the shit I remember about her:

Was one of the most popular writers in the Harry Potter fanfiction community, way back when.
Plagiarized entire paragraphs and scenes from other books in her Harry Potter fanfiction. Half of the dialogue was from Buffy or other TV shows.
Turned the Harry Potter fanfiction into her now-hit books (a la E.L. James). The main characters are supposed to be Ginny and Draco, everyone uses magic wands to cast spells, etc. etc. Reuses full scenes, which were plagiarized in the first place.
Chimps out all the time, always has and still does. Blocks everyone on Twitter. Passive aggressive as hell. Bullied girls much younger than her (while she was in her 30s) even sent some sort of "evidence" to a girl's school to get her expelled. 
Made a fraudulent Gofundme for a "stolen laptop". 
Has a huge incest fetish (prominent in the fanfic, books, movie/show). Hates other women, including her own characters, because they're attractive. Fetishizes gay men. 
Tried to get producers fired from the TV show based on her books, and told her fans on Twitter to attack them, just because they changed minor details from her books. Talks all the time about how she hates the show and then pretends to like it when she can promote her new books with it.
When she found out that people loved the gay couple on her show she decided she'd write gay porn of them and make it available for purchase. This is after a public statement that she'd never _ever _write gay porn because it was fetishizing.
Everyone involved with the show openly hates her and has increasingly sidelined her in a hilarious fashion. 
Fat and sucks at writing. 
The only problem is the bulk of the proof is annoying as fuck to get. A lot of it is from this extremely long post (all those WayBack machine links under the contents section). The rest is Twitter and Tumblr.


----------



## Cuck Norris (Dec 31, 2016)

oasys said:


> Cassandra Clare, career cow.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Don't look at this. Seriously. Don't.
> ...


Links to the archives and cap/archive the twitter and tumblr and this is literally the OP for the thread. Put in another 5 minutes of work and make it imo.


----------



## oasys (Dec 31, 2016)

Cuck Norris said:


> Links to the archives and cap/archive the twitter and tumblr and this is literally the OP for the thread. Put in another 5 minutes of work and make it imo.



Ehhh she's not that active, though- a lot of the drama happened like 15 years ago, and then last year when the TV show first came out. I just remembered her because the second season airs soon and there's ads for it everywhere I go. If she starts getting salty again, I'll make the thread.

Edit: Fuck me, this is how I'm spending my night. It's happening.


----------



## Ruin (Dec 31, 2016)

Robert Morrow the head of the Travis County GOP is fucking insane, we're talking like if Fedsmoker got into politics and I've been procrastinating for a while instead of making a thread.


----------



## ICametoLurk (Dec 31, 2016)

We already have one but it's not active.

https://kiwifarms.net/threads/robert-morrow.18490/


----------



## ICametoLurk (Jan 1, 2017)

On Topic but www.theapricity.com needs a Community Watch thread as they are home to some insane postings, for example they have insane nationalist dreams that really could only happen if aliens came down and gave them ray-guns, when I was looking at Pan-Turanianism via Google I saw people unironically posting this map on this forum
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Also saw them unironically wanting to bring back long dead nations like Merica in UK, which was a kingdom that only lasted from 500 to 900 AD.

They also have ORIGINAL DO NOT STEAL Ethnic groups just like the Loveshies that attacked the CWCiki forum.

I'm sure there is way more stuff on their forum but I've been too lazy to read their forum.

EDIT: I cannot connect to their site, is it ded? This would be strange as I was able to connect to it last nite.


----------



## Takayuki Yagami (Apr 13, 2017)

Cuck Norris said:


> I've been meaning to do a Community Watch thread on the mmo-champion (world of warcraft fansite) forums for a while now but every time I think about it I get overwhelmed by the sheer amount of autism to wade through.


What about now? The off-topic board's only gotten worse since the inaguration.


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Apr 13, 2017)

General disney spergs.


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Apr 22, 2017)

A thead on Anime News Network, or at least its forums.


----------



## cuddle striker (Apr 22, 2017)

I've been collecting info and screenshots for a craft community thread and an art thread. both fit community watch I think but there's a ton of weird back stories and nutty people to document so it's taking forever.

I want them to be good threads though

also the body mod industry salt. you would never realized how many tons are produced behind closed doors.


----------



## Elwood P. Dowd (Apr 22, 2017)

Just saw this guy talked about on Twitter.  Was gonna post this in Articles and Happenings, but I'm wondering if there's enough here to go beyond that? He's like a Latino David Duke, seems to have "Greedy Jewish Landlords" on autocomplete. He apparently has zero chance of taking the Democrat nomination, but he has also raised enough money to qualify for taxpayer election financing, on a basis something like six dollars for every one dollar raised. Meaning he could be getting at least $100,000 from New York state.

I haven't even gone into his twitter much but literally every second post is like the examples below. 2017 seems to be shaping up into being an interesting year.

*Officials: City Council Candidate Could Receive Public Money For Anti-Semitic Campaign*


----------



## The Janitor (Apr 22, 2017)

If life wasn't a pain in the ass, I'd totally make an Ephrom Josine thread to go alongside the Jerry Peet thread.

In case anyone wants to pick up where I've left off, here are the links of interest:
Youtube: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCCLgyXttfTYe9ehYOQnF-Ww (Posts here frequently)
Tumblr: https://ephromjosine.tumblr.com/ (Reuploads of all of his YouTube Content, plus some added bonuses)
AskFM: https://ask.fm/Ephrom (Mostly idiots asking an idiot for answers)
Blogspot: http://ephromjos.blogspot.com/ (This is where his oldest stuff is found)
CommentaryDB Wiki: http://commentarydb.wikia.com/wiki/Ephrom_Josine (Yes, he has one of these, and yes, he edits it himself often)

There are just three issues that come to mind that stop me:

1. The guy's under 18 at this point in time, and I've heard that kids aren't very good lolcows until they've fully un-matured.
2. For the two people who haven't read the Jerry Peet thread, it's a trainwreck in slow motion.  Creating a thread on Josine, I think, will either go in the direction of the FNGR thread, where not much actually happens, or blow up in everyone's faces like the Peet thread does every couple of months.
3. I'm not very good at writing an OP/finding information about him.


----------



## LagoonaBlue (Apr 22, 2017)

A thread for suggestions for a Kiwi Farms themed Cards Against Humanity deck (which I brought up in the Monopoly thread I made).

A CAH deck is doable though, more doable than a Monopoly board.


----------



## AnOminous (May 31, 2017)

We recently had a new user, @Danny Mikolajczek (originally ketchup), who showed up and acted like a complete retard until he got his own thread.  One of the places he was banned was the conspiracy lunatic website Godlike Productions, a vat of craziness that really needs a Community Watch thread.

However, I know very little about the site itself, so all I'd have is "lol crazy people" for an OP.



LagoonaBlue said:


> A thread for suggestions for a Kiwi Farms themed Cards Against Humanity deck (which I brought up in the Monopoly thread I made).
> 
> A CAH deck is doable though, more doable than a Monopoly board.



Considering it's KF, Tards Against Humanity might be more appropriate.


----------



## Morose_Obesity (May 31, 2017)

I'd like somebody more talented than myself to create a thread https://voat.co/v/fatpeoplehate , it's pretty much like the shitlording about blacks, they are fucking obsessed. I lack the skill to be properly outraged by it, but I know somebody here s.


----------



## AnOminous (May 31, 2017)

Morose_Obesity said:


> I'd like somebody more talented than myself to create a thread https://voat.co/v/fatpeoplehate , it's pretty much like the shitlording about blacks, they are fucking obsessed. I lack the skill to be properly outraged by it, but I know somebody here s.



The plebbit one was more lolcow-worthy, I think.  Still, these people are fucked in the head, and are mostly banned plebbitors.

While I routinely use fat as an insult, despite being less than perfectly toned myself, I generally couldn't care less if someone's fat.  It's the outliers in the group like the HAES morons, who insist that weighing half a ton is totally healthy, that really piss me off, not because of their enormous bulk, but their enormous denial of reality.

The original fph subplebbit was hilarious because of the insane level of obsession and outright A-Logging when you knew for a fact most of the people posting that shit were fat themselves.

I bet there are a lot of posters on that forum who are fat themselves.


----------



## Bob Page (May 31, 2017)

There is this SovCit I know of named James Trent Goodbaudy. He's runs a website where he talks about 'How to win any court case without an attorney' which is just as effective as you would expect. He also sells SovCit stuff like 'License Plates', DashCams, and a books which can be summed up as: How to fuck up in court. Most of the stuff you'll see of him are on his Facebook, Youtube, and his website. Hell, he even looks like a lolcow:



Spoiler: Santa?



On the left







Edit: Judging by his previous facebook posts, he could be getting a reality show.


----------



## fuzzypickles (Jun 24, 2017)

I'm on the fence on this one, as the guy running the site seems sane enough, but many of the people who follow him strike me as having a few screws loose sometimes; especially after some recent fiasco over rigging a Smash Bros. related poll. There's more stuff there I've seen by posters that I think is really weird, but I'm not spergy enough too lazy to dig up. Then again, isn't it inevitable that you'd see autistic behavior coming from people obsessed over a cartoon fox?

https://krystalarchive.com/


----------



## BillionBisonBucks (Jun 25, 2017)

Apparently some kickstarter game hired an absolute lunatic to do their music, and as of today, Alex Mauer's mental issues suddenly include every youtuber who put up anything involving the game. An absolute shitstorm of false DMCAs followed.

Here's the developer giving a pretty good picture of her lolcowdom. I'm especially interested in what those 'medical issues' might be, and if perhaps they involved elective surgery.


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Jun 29, 2017)

Ouija board dumbasses.


----------



## escapegoat (Jun 29, 2017)

I was kind of surprised there wasn't already a thread about Daemon Danes and his Dames/creepy porn cult.


----------



## Cato (Jul 23, 2017)

I was very surprised to find that, unless the search function is failing me, Chris Constantine/gorilla199 doesn't have a thread here. He was my very first lolcow, before even that term or this website existed.

This is probably his magnum opus (just watch the first 35 seconds), but he created many equally batshit vids:






His ED page: https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Gorilla199

His youtube channel: https://www.youtube.com/user/gorilla199

I would create a thread, except for the fact that he apparently hasn't been active online for about 2 years and may be dead. Nonetheless, there are plenty of lolcow threads from back when he was active and I'm shocked I couldn't find any dusty old thread about him.

*EDIT/UPDATE - Since I saw this thread got bumped and people were interacting with this post again, I should mention that gorilla199 is active again and I have created a thread:* https://kiwifarms.net/threads/chris-constantine-gorilla199.33957/


----------



## Charles A. Woodward (Jul 24, 2017)

Angry MGTOW


----------



## Daughter of Cernunnos (Sep 22, 2017)

Maybe Xexizy/muke, a popular leftTuber. He gets into lots of slapfights with other leftists and met and debated Sargon IRL. https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCDULjo1v2Hivuu4h4LZSTUQ


----------



## Reynard (Sep 25, 2017)

BillionBisonBucks said:


> Apparently some kickstarter game hired an absolute lunatic to do their music, and as of today, Alex Mauer's mental issues suddenly include every youtuber who put up anything involving the game. An absolute shitstorm of false DMCAs followed.
> 
> Here's the developer giving a pretty good picture of her lolcowdom. I'm especially interested in what those 'medical issues' might be, and if perhaps they involved elective surgery.


I think Kickstarter and crowdfunding sites in general could warrant a thread dedicated to the shitty and/or scammy projects in there if they don't already exist.  I should probably do that if they don't.


----------



## Microlab (Sep 25, 2017)

Once or twice considered making one on TechRax, but he's actually a pretty cool guy who's capitalizing impressively off of a dumb trend and hatewatching. He responded pretty well to when H3H3 made that video on him, and generally seems very self-aware about how dumb his videos are. His only real controversy is that one time he killed a bunch if roaches for a video but lol they're roaches.

His videos aren't even that bad, either: he seems to genuinely enjoy making them, and obviously has a lot of fun. Honestly, getting a bunch of free, overly expensive trash to destroy however you want, and then getting paid for it, sounds like a nice gig.
He's sort of endearingly innocent and childish in his videos, too, and does stuff like melt those wireless iPhone earbuds and then talk about how it looks like a beautiful marshmallow and he wants to eat it.

Also, he rarely cuts out mishaps, which leads to absolute gold like this:





So I don't think he really warrants a thread, because his videos are funny in a lot more of a guilty-pleasure way than anything, and he's just a boring basketball fan on Twitter otherwise. But I do recommend his channel if you want to see a sugar-obsessed Ukranian manchild constantly grab at exploded smartphones and boiled acid without gloves on.

Edit: Video embedding


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Oct 27, 2017)

Truth Orange, the anti-smoking equivalent of PETA.


----------



## Sylvie Paula Paula (Oct 27, 2017)

DeviantART closed species: A really good way to get money out of furry teenagers (and adults), and a good way to cause drama between said furries. More specifically, the Bagbeans "ARPG" group; full of rich children and run by mods quickly approaching 30 who act like the children they're catering to.


----------



## Hui (Oct 28, 2017)

Aliens


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Nov 23, 2017)

NPR's decline. They just did a piece on "dental privilege" today.


----------



## Haramburger (Dec 1, 2017)

There's drama in the Magic: The Gathering online community between a not-playing cosplayer Christine Sprankle "quitting the scene" citing nebulous harassment & a ginger neckbeard named Jeremy Hambly who offhandedly criticized her once in a video six months ago. It has some hallmarks of cow-like behavior on both sides, but I feel like the controversy will peter out and not sustain itself as the news cycle changes.






VS.






Edit: originally searched the names unsuccessfully before posting, tried other terms after the 'late' react & searching "Unsleeved" found an ongoing discussion on a board I didn't frequent.

https://kiwifarms.net/threads/magic-the-gathering-cosplay-deplatforming-salt.36868/


----------



## Audit (Feb 25, 2018)

I'd love it if someone made a bestgore.com community thread. They seem to backup shit that even liveleaks won't touch and a brief looks through their forums makes it look like they're the gore equivalent of kiwifarms.


----------



## Most Epic Newfag (Feb 25, 2018)

I thread that I'd like to see would be on this YouTuber, Princess Games.
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UChZMPMy7m2uWvLfsk9gV-7Q
She plays some flash game called Moviestar Planet and constantly gets into fights with other children in the "community."
She also claimed she's a sexual assault survivor because of some shit that supposedly happened with the police.
I just doubt that there would be enough content for a thread, which is sad.


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Jul 26, 2018)

r/letsnotmeet


----------



## [Insert Meme Here] (Jul 26, 2018)

Literal Rabbit said:


> I'd absolutely love to see a Gato/Gurobob thread. She was one of the co-creators of a popular torture porn vn called Boyfriend to Death. She chimps out on her fans quite often. Loves to play the victim card every time. Also currently going through a divorce and talks shit about her future ex-husband on her tumblr blog.


I took a quick look at her blog and didn't see much of what you were talking about... seems like a generic tumblr girl from a glance. But oh my god, the "poems".


Spoiler



I stood in a room
Around me, everyone I knew
I stood in a room
Faces all I recognized
A sharp whisper,
‘Don’t look at me’
I turned, and
I stood in a room
Around me, faces I knew
A light dimmed,
‘Don’t look at me’
I turned, faster
Around me, faces
I turned in a room
‘Don’t look at me’
Around me, dim shapes
I twisted in a room
‘Don’t look at me’
I searched for someone I knew
I stood in darkness
Around me, nothing
A sharp whisper,
‘You are not alone’
A hand on my shoulder
A light came on
Around me, everyone who loved me
The rest,
Scattered like insects.

-----

[ 3am vent poetry ]

You
Selfish worm.
Dead eyes, despise, jealousy
Your only fire.
How dare you call me yours
When you choked the life out of me
Just for living.
Liar.
You see no good when it doesn’t
Benefit you.
Did you think I wouldn’t notice?
The way you disappeared
Whenever I felt joy
From anywhere but you?

I loved you more than anyone.
You lied to yourself.
Put a monster’s mask on me.
So it would be easier
To tear me apart.

You believe your own lies.
You say you ‘do good’
But,
When someone faceless stumbled,
And blood poured in the ocean,
You were always first to the corpse.

Bottom feeder.


It's like an edgy 14 y/o, and this woman was married for 10 years?


----------



## Next Task (Jul 27, 2018)

I've thought for a while that https://www.metafilter.com and its attendant boards, especially  https://metatalk.metafilter.com/ were ripe for a thread. It's a hugbox SJW community whose main difference from places like Something Awful and ResetEra is that the mods are actually paid. But it's got the same behaviours, like 'we're the best place on the internet/this is a cesspool of marginalising women/minorities' bleating and 'everyone who doesn't agree with me is Hitler', plus what appear to be weekly threads of thousands of comments each talking about how Trump is literally coming into their home and destroying their lives. 

That, plus several existing lolcows have a history with the site, which makes it an interesting from an archival perspective.


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Aug 3, 2018)

YouTube  true paranormal stories


----------



## Pop-Tart (Aug 3, 2018)

Nick Fuentes
Splatoon fanbase
FGC community thread (I have a skeletal frame work, but need someone who has a better background on the subject)
Some tumblr commies & Nazbols I keep an eye on


----------



## Maiden-TieJuan (Aug 3, 2018)

The whole dust up at Gencon between @theQuartering and @PrettyMatthew (I think that's him) from Elm City Games.

So, the Quartering dude is a conservative ass.  Is at a tabletop gaming convention.  Is outside a bar, when some Soyboi dude with tats and a wifebeater that has a gay flag on it (the jokes write themselves) comes up and asks his name.  Quartering tells him "Jeremy Blah Blah" ( can't remember his last name right now ) turns back to his friends, and Soyboi proceeds to rain a hail of punches down upon the Quartering's head.  From behind.  After waiting for him to turn his back to him.  Quartering's friends eparate the two, and the Soyboi is so pissed he breaks the window of the bar by punching it.

Now, Gencon knows who the guy is, refuses to ban him for attacking a congoer for no damn reason.  They refused to even tell Quartering who it was, but his fans found the guy bragging about it, and how he had planned the whole thing out AT HIS BOOTH TO CUSTOMERS.  The bar refused to call the police for him, and are refusi g to surrender the security tape to the police, a d wouldn't let the police into the bar to talk to Quartering, he had to go outside to talk to them.

The second the dude was named, he wiped his Facebook, closed his business pages for Elm City Games, and locked down his twitter....but forgot his OLD fetish twitter.... which has pics of his drinking in the shower "before the fetish party" and talking about being a swinger, and so on.  He is quite famous for wearing tank tops and muscle shirts with sayings like "punch nazis" and "pride!" And other SJW bullshit virtue signals.  Old screen shots of his twitter shows he doesnt believe in violence....except when he does.


Long post is long.  This is where it sits at the moment, but it is all over the gaming sector at the moment.  Gencon has been closing its chat rooms, banning participants, opening and then closing chats, and basically doing its best to pretend like it never happenex.  Breathe a word of it and you are escorted out, or asked to stop or you will be escorted out.  People are tweeting at them about "how can you ensure our safety if you won't ensure HIS safety ?" And on and on.

It is awesome.


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Aug 6, 2018)

The photomorph community is pretty fucked up


----------



## WalMart (Aug 27, 2018)

AVGN fanbase, or even the man himself at this point. Used to be a fan but he keeps riding his series to the ground and grubbing for money. Alternatively, the massive influx of AVGN clones that appeared in his wake


----------



## CressAlbane (Aug 27, 2018)

pooltoy/inflation furries


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Aug 28, 2018)

Another Magical Girl fandom thread. I don't know what happened to the other one.


----------



## Skullshatterer (Sep 23, 2018)

Like many here I do find disturbing topics interesting so even if they aren't laughing matter I still would like to have somewhere to discuss it but I wonder where such topic should be put on.


----------



## spurger king (Sep 29, 2018)

I made a Jordan Peterson thread on general discussion because I don't consider him to be a lolcow, but a mod locked it and told me to make a proper lolcow thread instead. This presents a problem because I am lazy and have no intention of compiling and archiving lolworthy shit that he and his fanboys have produced.


----------



## JambledUpWords (Sep 29, 2018)

I want to see a thread about r/Vegan in community watch. That place has some seriously messed up views with a cult mentality.


----------



## Dolphin Lundgren (Sep 29, 2018)

I wanted to do one on Blaire White and her crazy stans with the drama she's had in the last few years (since 2017 Vidcon) but there's so many tweets that she deleted and so much to get together with fans, and I'm too lazy to do it all.

Also I can't find all the MANY deleted tweets.


----------



## Zaragoza (Nov 11, 2018)

*Ian Danskin / Innuendo Studios / Machiavellian Danskin*


I don't even know if this would be good enough for an OP, if this stuff does, I'll go ahead and make the thread, but I'd like to see what you guys think. But meet Ian Danskin otherwise known by his youtube name: Innuendo Studios or by his Twitter account: Machiavellian Danskin.

Youtube:
https://www.youtube.com/user/mrskimps
Twitter:
https://twitter.com/InnuendoStudios

He's responsible for these certain thumbnails you would probably keep seeing if you watched a couple Contrapoints, Shaun and Hbomberguy videos.



Spoiler






 

 





The video series titled The Alt-Right Playbook is a series of videos teaching you how to challenge an alt righter when debating against them, in one of the video he also goes into lengths into defending Anita Sarkeesian's lack of delivering content.






Guy's YouTube channel is called Innuendo Studios and based on what I know so far, and not surprisingly he's a huge cuck who likes seeing his girlfriend take it up the ass by strangers. This video came out along time ago in 2012 in which he and his girlfriend are talking about their polyamorous relationship for 3 minutes in Huffington Post, here's the article but unfortunately the video wasn't saved but fortunately our guy Sargon of Akkad featured the video in one of his live stream.

The video starts at the 3:32 mark.





His twitter account is your quintessential leftist ramblings.

Here he is talking about the first Migrant Caravan child separation controversy that happened earlier and explaining how it's unfair to compare Obama to Trump when he did it.




Spoiler














 








Try to make a guess on what color he tried making his state into:




What he is trying to convey with this message he retweeted?


----------



## Takayuki Yagami (Nov 12, 2018)

A FGC Community thread like we have for the Smash Bros. community. There’s enough shit; like the best Western pro being an open, degenerate vorefur; the mod for the main shitposting subreddit powertripping and banning porn, big channels switching Twitch chat to sub only mode to try and get as much money as possible, and the occasional weirdness where people like LowTierGod or Gltty have public meltdowns.


----------



## MacMasonry (Nov 21, 2018)

There was this one guy who used to be fairly infamous among Xcom 2 modding scenes for being a condescending and confrontational dickhead to anyone for seemingly no reason, but everyone put up with him since he was one of the most competent modders. I was going to do some digging on him, but when he got banned from the Xcom 2 Steam Forums all of his mods went with him, and with his mods went all the long comment chains of him blowing a gasket on people with minor technical difficulties. For anyone who wishes to know who this person is/was, his Steam name is Fireborn

There was also another modder who was in a community Discord server for a game called Ravenfield who pretended to be a girl for asspats and when it was discovered he was actually a guy, he deleted everything he uploaded to the Steam Workshop and faked his suicide. Since then, he's become the butt of many jokes on the server. His username was Ravenpancake, he has a twitter with his mug on it.


Spoiler


----------



## Zach_Kun (Nov 22, 2018)

Theres this one guy I wish had a thread, he's been mentioned here before and even had a thread (but was locked after the shutdown of Enter's subforum)

Regulas314 (https://www.deviantart.com/regulas314). Literally one look at this guy's page can tell you how much of an autist he is. Rants filled with all caps, review formats stolen by Enter (whom he now hates btw, he likes being vocal about his hatred for Enter), and has a favorite list full of diaper and fat fetish porn. This entire image can give you a good read on what he's like


Spoiler: Image






"Yeah, I've often broke promises, lie, manipulate, betray other people's trust, and overall act like a toxic asshole, BUT YOU GUYS SHOULD TREAT ME NICELY PLS JUST GIVE ME PITY IM SOOO HORRIBLE BUT IM A CHANGED MANCHILD I SWEAR"


----------



## Commander Keen (Dec 10, 2018)

General thread of fan of collegiate sports teams/schools (zero interest since seems like most on this forum unironically use the term “sportsball”)


----------



## Marco Fucko (Dec 10, 2018)

I considered briefly making a thread on a Twitter user named Lucas/@SpaceGiko

About 2 years ago he got outed as a pedophile by another user named Napoleon, from a tip from the girl Lucas tried to groom. His reputation was so positive, nobody believed the girl until he came forward and admitted to it. The entire debacle even started a meme due to a picture of him shirtless in a dingy bedroom that is still posted to this day.

I have screencaps of his conversations with the girl, but unfortunately I seem to have lost him admitting to it (or maybe I never capped it in the first place, it's been two years).


----------



## MacMasonry (Dec 10, 2018)

Commander Keen said:


> (zero interest since seems like most on this forum unironically use the term “sportsball”)


That's unfortunate, since the cycle of your average University of Nebraska fan would be something fun to document


----------



## Commander Keen (Dec 10, 2018)

McDenis09 said:


> That's unfortunate, since the cycle of your average University of Nebraska fan would be something fun to document



Take your pick, honestly, of pretty much any team besides Alabama:

LSU
USC
Notre Dame
Texas A&M
Baylor (that was a wild post-Penn State ride)
Florida
Ohio State
Texas
Etc

Plus the whole conference realignment thing that’s still going on. Lots of drama.


----------



## UE 558 (Dec 12, 2018)

A thread on Hasan Piker, he's basically "Turkish Destiny" https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCtoaZpBnrd0lhycxYJ4MNOQ


----------



## BeanBidan (Dec 12, 2018)

Ghost hunting yt community 

These bastards are just as exceptional if not worse than the 3am challenge community. In fact they seem to have been merging for some time now.


----------



## NARPASSWORD (Dec 12, 2018)

I feel we should have a thread for The Loud House and Fire Emblem fans, now that we're apparently allowing fandom threads in community watch again.


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Dec 20, 2018)

John Hayabusa, an ANN user known for being a self-loathing yurifag and an all-around hateful piece of shit


----------



## dingle (Jan 7, 2019)

The ball-jointed doll community. I just grazed the surface a few minutes ago and it's clear that there's an incredible amount of drama and shitflinging, but it's also clear that the community beefs are so old and entrenched that only someone actively engaged in it could pick out the worst of the worst for a thread. I don't know the lingo or even how to work tumblr properly. Wish there was a request thread because i _know_ someone in the beauty parlor has all the juicy details.

Edit: lol i found someone on tumblr complaining about this thread


----------



## mdrop22 (Jan 8, 2019)

I feel like a thread on Lil Lunchbox ( https://www.facebook.com/lillunchboxxy/ ) would be pretty funny, but I'm still unsure if it's all performance art or what. Regardless, if it is for attention and money, it's still lolcow material because smearing your face with paint and ranting about clown oppression on Facebook is retarded.

She got "popular" due to her weird ass videos stalking her husband, Robin, who wants a divorce. There is much debate as to whether he's an actor too. The rabbit hole is deep. You can find the funniest videos by sorting them by oldest. Here's a little taste of what you can expect.


----------



## JambledUpWords (Jan 8, 2019)

A thread for MichaelBePetty

Used an artist’s work for his merchandise, and didn’t give any credit to said artist
Makes “response” videos to Amberlynn and Chantal videos. The videos are mostly him playing the video and going on a soapbox rant
Powelevels all the time in his responses of how much better he is than Amberlynn or Chantal
Criticizes Amberlynn and Chantal for being fat, while being in the overweight/obese range himself
Has created more merchandise, this time from a Chantal quote
Asks people to donate to his Patreon despite making subpar content that adds nothing new


----------



## milfcoded (Jan 8, 2019)

I've been wanting to create a new thread for simply_kenna/cozykitsune since the only thread on here for her is dead. She has done so much shit and is such a special snowflake, it's a shame it only has three pages.


----------



## BE 911 (Jan 8, 2019)

milfcoded said:


> I've been wanting to create a new thread for simply_kenna/cozykitsune since the only thread on here for her is dead. She has done so much shit and is such a special snowflake, it's a shame it only has three pages.


There's nothing forbidding you from simply bumping the thread with new information, even if it has a low number of pages.


----------



## milfcoded (Jan 8, 2019)

Big Bad Brat said:


> There's nothing forbidding you from simply bumping the thread with new information, even if it has a low number of pages.


eeeeeh, still too much work.


----------



## Cryptozoology (Jan 21, 2019)

I had a personal cow, a batshit, lying Facebook A-Log named David W. Clarkson, but he hasn't been all that milky since like September, and even then I was way too lazy to try to make one.


----------



## Gutes Zeug (Jan 21, 2019)

For a long time I've wanted to, but am to lazy to make a thread on the heelturn guys, they're alt-right spergs, the youtube channel was started by hcjoachim and underwateralexjones, both are internet tough guys and massive retards. They take "the movement" very seriously, on their youtube channel they have shows like goy talk, the gas station and the Richard Spencer show. Basically retards that are pretty big on the alt-right, the kind of people that act superior because they believe in traditional values and not racemixing. Just looking at Joachim's twitter is enough for me to see him as a lolcow. https://twitter.com/HcJoachim
The youtube channel: https://www.youtube.com/c/heelturn


----------



## Wärring Ornac (Jan 21, 2019)

It's not a lolcow thread, but a YIIK thread ln the gaming subforum would be interesting


----------



## Gar For Archer (Jan 23, 2019)

There's a fairly large Lego channel I follow (The Three Virtues AKA TTV) that had a MAJOR shitstorm a while back, with one of the hosts, Jon/Kahi, being outed as a sex pest who constantly creeped on the two female cast members and had previously gotten another popular cast member kicked off the show by playing victim and being manipulative.

Official Statement regarding Jon: https://board.ttvchannel.com/t/an-official-statement-regarding-jon/43663
The Real Reason Kahi Got Fired: http://board.ttvchannel.com/t/the-real-reason-kahi-was-fired-megaofficial/44722/39
Dossier containing all the evidence: https://docs.google.com/document/d/1eAQXYbWUUGNIOcpjcHfYL0VsLjnYnhvceAAvUNa3ThM/edit

There's a lot of good content here, enough for a decent OP, but at the end of the day I don't think Jon really qualifies as a lolcow, more just a slimy manipulative sex pest, so I dunno if it's really thread worthy in the first place.


----------



## Guts Gets Some (Jan 27, 2019)

We have a live incel here who's just begging for his own topic by the name of @tfw Sid who is in desperate need of his own topic. Or at the very least an "Post here, incels" topic where he can and not derail it.

He only posts in the nice guy and incel topics and has been threadbanned from both for the sheer animosity and lulz he generates, causing them to derail. He can't stay away, so I feel this should be explored further. 
All the best posts have been deleted, but just his profile alone is proof enough, and anyone else who's seen him in action will know what I mean too.


----------



## tfw Sid (Jan 27, 2019)

Guts Gets Some said:


> We have a live incel here who's just begging for his own topic by the name of @tfw Sid who is in desperate need of his own topic. Or at the very least an "Post here, incels" topic where he can and not derail it.
> 
> He only posts in the nice guy and incel topics and has been threadbanned from both for the sheer animosity and lulz he generates, causing them to derail. He can't stay away, so I feel this should be explored further.
> All the best posts have been deleted, but just his profile alone is proof enough, and anyone else who's seen him in action will know what I mean too.


I absolutely can stay away and have no interest in staying on this site any longer. I am leaving and would delete my account, but there's no option for that.


----------



## Guts Gets Some (Jan 27, 2019)

tfw Sid said:


> I absolutely can stay away and have no interest in staying on this site any longer. I am leaving and would delete my account, but there's no option for that.



You could just sign out and not come back... but see, you don't trust yourself enough for that. And you've said this before already and then came back twice for no reason.
So, yeah. Thread worthy.


----------



## tfw Sid (Jan 27, 2019)

Guts Gets Some said:


> You could just sign out and not come back...


I'll do exactly this now.


----------



## Red Hood (Jan 27, 2019)

tfw Sid said:


> I absolutely can stay away and have no interest in staying on this site any longer. I am leaving and would delete my account, but there's no option for that.


----------



## Bunny Tracks (Jan 28, 2019)

One on Jennifer Cornet, the batshit insane woman behind the Final Fantasy House and the Tattle-Crime scandal. In addition to having almost 20 years worth of history which in itself would be a pain to write all down, no one knows her current whereabouts so getting a proper dox is basically impossible at this point.

A proper thread on Soulbonders would also be nice. We technically have one, but it's been dead since 2014 and it had basically no content.


----------



## YourMommasBackstory (Jan 28, 2019)

I always wanted to make a thread in Internationale Clique about Bolotina, radical-feminist and lesbian-separatist, vegan-freegan who looks for food in trash and eats kfc left-overs in foodcorts. She is a "nice gal", who became lesbian because of her political agenda, is against capitalism and wealth (and at the same time lives in her own apartaments in Moscow) and dreams about creating female-only village.


Spoiler: heh








sign says "i could become a lesbian, so you can too!"


Only think that stops me is that i dont thing there are that many ruskies to make this thread alive


----------



## Ashenthorn (Jan 30, 2019)

A catchall thread for general twitter fuckwittery/sperging?
In the Farms > Tumblr forum there's a "Random tumblr posts" thread.

I've posted some stuff on the "Random pics & gifs" thread, and cursed images threads but they don't necessarily  seem like the right place for some things.

If something like this already exists, I haven't been able to find it...

EDIT: It looks like this what the Salt Mines used to be for?


----------



## Gutes Zeug (May 3, 2019)

Last grey wolf/Dumb dog/Austin
Furry bisexual streamer, part of the nlss crew which is mostly good, takes things into politics sometimes, I'm sure there's some shit about him around but I'm horrible at research. I do feel like he's lolcow material though.
Twitch
Twitter


----------



## sswtch (May 6, 2019)

Is there a thread about people who are sexually attracted to pokemon


----------



## PL 001 (May 6, 2019)

We've got a thread in Games about games we hate but everyone else seems to love. Why not a thread on games we love that everyone else seems to hate? 

I suppose it could go under the "unpopular opinions about games" thread though...


----------



## UE 558 (May 6, 2019)

A halal on LateNightComics, nigga is quite the sped and a halal on Colonel J would be funny too


----------



## Rigor Meowtis (Jun 20, 2019)

Sorry if I'm posting this in the wrong thread, but I was wondering if we were allowed to make new threads on a lolcow if their thread has been archived - if the lolcow is still active.

There is this guy who calls himself the Santa Cruz Joker on Twitter who's been proving to be a SJW lolcow, claiming that he has done plenty of good Santa Cruz County when I have not found anything other than a 30 year old hypocritical, chubby man getting riled up by anime profile pictures, and singing Disney songs poorly to a middle age crowd. I can tell the growing infamy will get to his head and lead to more lolcowness. There have been two threads made on him where he was under a different alias, and it was not very active, and the other thread being shot down as the first thread was still in existence.

I feel with him becoming more prominent on Twitter, there is plenty of m!lk to flow, and I would like to see a new, updated thread on this guy to document his journey.


----------



## SpergPatrol (Jun 20, 2019)

I wanted to do one on MrRepzion because he has a history of making sock puppets and starting drama for no reason but looking through all of that to compile it all together I just don't have the time for.


----------



## Trig.Point (Jun 20, 2019)

I'd like to create one for an organisation, the UK police force. They're so active on social media that there's actually plenty of material.


----------



## ProgKing of the North (Jun 22, 2019)

Trig.Point said:


> I'd like to create one for an organisation, the UK police force. They're so active on social media that there's actually plenty of material.


Oi, you got a loiscense for that lolcow thread, mate?


----------



## Maskull (Aug 13, 2019)

If I'd the time and will I'd try to put together a Community Watch based in Minecraft and Roblox. It would require incredible amount of research on my end as I have limited familiarity with both the games and communities that have come and gone since their respective releases. Probably such threads would only have been any good if started half decade ago. Anything new would be really very untimely.


----------



## DogEatDogFood (Aug 13, 2019)

I always wanted to do a Jared Holt's thread but never had enough research


----------



## Michaelsoft (Aug 14, 2019)

John McAfee
Creator of McAfee antivirus, may have killed his neighbour, scat fetishist, self-admitted whale fucker and anime lover. Promised to eat his own penis if Bitcoin didn't reach $1 million in value by 2020. Currently running for US president while running from the law on a boat, recently he speculated running for Prime Minister of the United Kingdom as well. I'm too lazy to make a thread for him, but he's definitely good lolcow material. His Twitter: https://twitter.com/officialmcafee


----------



## Duncan Hills Coffee (Aug 17, 2019)

With all the fuckery Bam Margera's been up to as seen in this thread regarding the Jackass crew post Jackass 3D, I believe he's got enough material and is producing consistent content to provide a thread of his own.

If you want a TLDR, Bam is nearing 40 but is still acting like a shithead in his 20s. He's been in and out of rehab constantly, posts pictures of his dick on Instagram that he immediately deletes, repeatedly insults a woman with who he has a kid with all over social media, and continually pushes away his friends who actually want to help him.


----------



## cawk mcnibbler69^% (Aug 19, 2019)

I feel it might be useful to make a thread based off of this post, but it's not complete and I'm too lazy to fix it:





						Thread Requests & Resources
					

bagel*




					kiwifarms.net


----------



## Cryptojew (Aug 19, 2019)

I've thought of making a thread about the Pokemon's competitive community (and it's equally spergy detractors), but I feel like it's too a niche a topic to gain any traction.


----------



## Providence (Aug 26, 2019)

@muslimmissworld is her Twitter handle.  There's an enormous history that I'm having trouble finding. Would love some help. 

I've been watching this girl's trajectory for about ten years.  In that time, these are some of the claims she has made.   

Gang stalking victim, violent rape and kidnapping victim, torture victim, held for long periods by exciting gothic men,  sometimes sealed up in devices,  like trunks. 
She's engaged in sex with the ghosts/spirits of celebrities, fixated on Kurt Cobain.
She routinely "chats and hangs out" with dead celebrities, calls them "her boys".
She's a man.
She's an anarchist. 
She's "Antifa".
She's a satanist.
She's a Muslim.
She's a communist.
She's a straight man. 
She's a lesbian.

Changed her name several times, it's currently "Noor". Claims autism,  post traumatic stress,  OCD, a plethora of diagnosis. Possible zoophile. Deeply involved in role play, particularly Harry Potter related. Prolific writer of fan fiction. 


What she really is - A white woman who grew up in small town Maryland.  She was in a fire as a child and much of her body, including the face, is melted and misshapen. I suspect this leads her to different identities that involve head coverings. 

She is a virulent SJW who has alienated pretty much everyone with her outrageous, strident lying and bandwagoning. Extremely active online,  very likely to engage with critics, and more than a decade of online history available if it can be located and archived in a timely fashion. I would be delighted to provide any assistance possible to get this individual into PG.


----------



## Bombsaway (Aug 28, 2019)

Rigor Meowtis said:


> Sorry if I'm posting this in the wrong thread, but I was wondering if we were allowed to make new threads on a lolcow if their thread has been archived - if the lolcow is still active.
> 
> There is this guy who calls himself the Santa Cruz Joker on Twitter who's been proving to be a SJW lolcow, claiming that he has done plenty of good Santa Cruz County when I have not found anything other than a 30 year old hypocritical, chubby man getting riled up by anime profile pictures, and singing Disney songs poorly to a middle age crowd. I can tell the growing infamy will get to his head and lead to more lolcowness. There have been two threads made on him where he was under a different alias, and it was not very active, and the other thread being shot down as the first thread was still in existence.
> 
> I feel with him becoming more prominent on Twitter, there is plenty of m!lk to flow, and I would like to see a new, updated thread on this guy to document his journey.



I just learned about this guy. Did a quick search to see if a thread already existed. I’m surprised one doesn’t. Let’s change this.


----------



## HM 935 (Aug 28, 2019)

I've always thought that the Beauty Parlor won't be complete without threads on GlitterForever17 and Grav3yard Girl. I've also thought a true crime forum board would be interesting


----------



## オウム 2 (Sep 10, 2019)

I find Mongers facinating, aka dudes that travel (primary to SE Asia) to fuck prostitutes and leave reviews and shit on their forums.


----------



## ES 195 (Sep 13, 2019)

I want to make a user appreciation thread in light of all the account deletions where you just tag users you think are cool but I don't want my first thread to be so fucking gay.


----------



## downwardspiral (Dec 19, 2019)

santa cruz joker 
bob hickman (the god entered my body like a body one not the psychic)
peter sark (the guy that yelled "your breathtakeing" at keanu reevs and made it his entire idenity to this day)


----------



## Slavic Insider (Oct 7, 2021)

Anne Other said:


> I'm surprised there is no Claudia Boleyn thread.


I was thinking about making it. Her Youtube melodrama was a nice replacement for Chris-Chan shit.


----------



## Lorne Armstrong (Oct 7, 2021)

I’m surprised that there’s no Matt Gaetz thread.


----------



## Random Internet Person (Oct 12, 2021)

It’s a bit late, but anyone else surprised The Ace Family hasn’t been featured here? 



. They certainly have a bunch of scandals to their name.


----------



## TheRetardKing (Oct 12, 2021)

I'm surprised that Cosmodore doesn't have a thread yet.


----------



## Lorne Armstrong (Oct 21, 2021)

I know there’s already a thread for Trump Enslavement Syndrome but Is there room for a new thread for TruthSocial?


----------



## Cold Steel Brand Rep (Dec 22, 2021)

A compilation of autistic threat posts to trolls would be killer. It seems like everyone outgrew responding to randos, and the ones that do are lacking that early-2000's, book-of-grudges style edge in favor of a direct line of communication with a website host. I tried to find a good example to share but holy shit is it hard to pin down specifics if you aren't already invested in someone. (Maybe SEO is getting in my way.)


----------



## FatalTater (Jan 8, 2022)

downwardspiral said:


> bob hickman (the god entered my body like a body one not the psychic)


Oh god that guy.

I _may_ have seen that van of his a time or two when I was on the west side of Indianapolis pre-Coof.

My take? Gay schizo.

Here's his facebook.








						God has entered inside the body of bob hickman, as a ghost body. same size
					

God has entered inside the body of bob hickman, as a ghost body. same size, Indianapolis, IN. 28,817 likes · 1 talking about this. meet bob hickman, the world's only spirit of God filled, born again...




					en-gb.facebook.com
				






			https://archive.ph/GVO8C
		


Also whatever this is. NSFW





						God play's with my penis! God caresses, pull's on, appeared, said, I want that! Gods name is Dicky!
					

God entered the very beautiful body of bob hickman, and started playing with his penis, makes erect, pulls and squeezes, appear's and says I want that




					finisshland.blogspot.com
				











						God play's with my penis! God caresses, pull's on, appeared and said,…
					

archived 13 Mar 2020 01:40:08 UTC




					archive.ph
				




I hope the Holy Spirit knew what it was doing and has good insurance.


----------



## WaveBreak (Jan 14, 2022)

a thread on lil pump's fall could be interesting


----------



## Mr Sister (Jan 15, 2022)

BOONK GANG, WHOLE LOTTA GANG SHIT

I've always been very interested in boonk gang/john gabanna/john robert hill. He became famous for recording his hooligan activities. Shit like asking to borrow someone's phone and then sprinting away with it or throwing it 50 feet into the air. Jumping on and destroying street vendors tables. Stealing chains and shoes. Just destroying shit in grocery stores then running. Became a rapper, sold fake gold chains with gold xanax bars through instagram. During an interview he was on so many drugs that fucked with his breathing that he had hiccups the entire time and talked about stealing back his baby from his baby momma. He can barely speak the entire time. At the end when he stands up, he falls into the wall.




Now? He is a hardcore Christian and has supposedly turned his life around (although as far as I can tell he still is just a social media grifter and doesn't have a real job). Oh wait after some more looking he is also apparently a boxer now, and has won both his fights. More of a celebrity boxing type thing I think, he boxed musician supreme patty. Has another fight in 2 weeks against someone I don't know named Chris Wright, so maybe it is actually somewhat legitimate but idfk


----------



## Cavalier Cipolla (Jan 23, 2022)

Honestly, I feel like many of the, let's call 'em characters in VJlink universe deserve their thread as well.


----------



## b0x (Jan 29, 2022)

I was just about to start digging around to see if there was enough content for a Frostkurinn thread, then she nuked her entire Twitter.  Oh well.  Maybe she will sperg out again.


----------



## GloriousRapeRabbit (Jan 31, 2022)

Billy Mitchell, The gloriously autistic world champion of donkey kong.
Anyone who has seen the documentary "King of kong a fistful of quarters" https://www.imdb.com/title/tt0923752/

know who i am talking about. This guy is one of the greatest lolcows in history, but his strange behaviour goes so far back and involves so much i just cant be bothered making a thread. It would be a fulltime job for weeks to assemble all the strange autistic bullshit this man has been up to through the years so i just dont think anyone have the motivation to start a thread.


----------



## Ginger Snaps Back (Jan 31, 2022)

The day Mamamax dribbles out enough milk for his own thread I will finally be at peace. Feels bad crapping up the Nexpo/YT Horror thread sperging about mamamax when he hasn’t done quite enough annoying shit to be interesting to many people


----------



## JamusActimus (Jan 31, 2022)

A thread on the brocante Game.

Tldr: A group of flea market autist willing to do anything to find the rarest games are endless mocked by the internet. Lot of betrayal and drama. Currently most member are not cows anymore. Could a nice legacy thread tho.


----------



## Guapmala (Feb 9, 2022)

We have plenty of threads with kids that are dirty, people that are crusty, hobos, gender freaks, etc.

But there's one community full of cows that is not here - the community of crust punks/dirty kids/freighters/hobos.

The crust/dirty kid side is a bunch of kids that decided they don't like suburbia and wanted to be hobos so they train hop, shoot dope, and give each other stick and poke face tattoos.


They grift IRL and online, go from protest to protest and different camps or known flop houses full of other punks. They often (jokingly and seriously) consider themselves Antifa "army."  They are pro BLM and any other woke shit, LGBT+, whatever. Constantly cancel each other and call each other out for raping each other and stealing each others shit.



Lots of drama, lots of stupidity, bad tattoos, troons, munchies, druggies, etc.

The other side are (dubbed by the dirty kids) "right wing"/Nazi freighters/train hoppers. I'm less familiar with this group because they are more secretive and tend to be older and less present on SM. They come up in drama when they encounter the dirty kids though.

Facebook groups:
LGBTQ Hobo/Dirty Kid Coalition
Hobo/Pro-Rail
Hobo/Shoestring/CCG


Other Social sites:
Squat the Planet
Vagabond subreddit
Almost homeless subreddit
Skoolies subreddit (people living in school buses)
Urban car living subreddit
Dumpster diving subreddit
Hitchhiking subreddit



GQ Article: Life as a Millennial Hobo

I'm fuckin dumb and can't figure out how to insert a thumbnail in the post body without also having the attachments and can't find shit through search


----------



## A-Stump (Feb 9, 2022)

Guapmala said:


> We have plenty of threads with kids that are dirty, people that are crusty, hobos, gender freaks, etc.



This used to just be called folk punk....I used to actually quite love it. However the community is nothing but people trying their best to cancel one another. One of the biggest names, Chris Clavin, got cancelled during the Me Too faggotry that swept the world a few years ago. Dude is legitimately one of the nicest people on the planet, would give you the shirt off his back and wouldn't hurt a fly (I've hung around him a few times), and got called out for....asking a chick to sleep with him? It wasn't rape, molestation or anything like that. The dude had literally been like a father figure to these dipshits and they threw him out without once considering he might actually be innocent. Crass was right, punk truly is dead.


----------



## Guapmala (Feb 9, 2022)

A-Stump said:


> This used to just be called folk punk....I used to actually quite love it. However the community is nothing but people trying their best to cancel one another.



From what I've seen there was a schism and things separated into crust punk and folk punk. Crusties listened to folk punk and interacted with that crowd, but also had their own music and style. Punks end up in the same spaces for the most part especially flop houses. The degenerates attract each other and you'll inevitably meet freighters and dirty kids even if you're a trad punk because you end up at the same venues, hpuse shows, and dealers.


----------



## The Southwest Strangla (Feb 9, 2022)

Ashley is one that I’m surprised doesn’t have a thread yet.  she’s a skitcow/druggie that goes on weird rants 



 






Spoiler: Some gore 











Her channel got deleted and I couldn’t save shit. Rip





This is the only video with anything related to her that I was able to find on YouTube.


----------



## Kiwi & Cow (May 28, 2022)

We really need a thread for Friday Night Funkin' in the community watch forum.

It's probably even worse on Discord where these guys congregate.


----------



## Ronnie McNutt (May 28, 2022)

Kiwi & Cow said:


> We really need a thread for Friday Night Funkin' in the community watch forum.
> View attachment 3330139View attachment 3330140
> It's probably even worse on Discord where these guys congregate.


a thread like this was made but was merged into the games thread, can't find the exact OP that was moved


----------



## 1IWednesday (May 29, 2022)

So I’m kind of new and I’m not sure if this is where this goes, but would there be interest to do a video content workshop thread?  We could be the stewards of Internet Insanity since Jim is dying and is too sick to do it himself. The thread would be ideas for content, and we can do honor system and send funds back here to the farms. No Jew tricks, not looking to bread tube. Just wanna help feed the laughbox.


----------



## Wash away the rain (May 29, 2022)

Chad loder deserves a thread for being a pretty infamous retard, he’s also a former federal contractor and member of antifa


----------



## YourFriendlyLurker (May 30, 2022)

We have Gab thread, militant atheism thread but why there is no tard religion thread.


----------



## Amphotericin B (Jun 1, 2022)

I’d like to see a thread on Feabie, a social network for people with fat and/or feeding fetishes. It’s a clusterfuck of entitled “sex workers”, SJWs, and coomers.


----------



## Norman B. Normal (Jun 2, 2022)

I'd love to see a general thread devoted to Reddit powermods and tranny jannies and the assorted corrupt bullshit they get up to.


----------



## tygressofaera (Jun 4, 2022)

I'd love a full thread on this Taversia person. Even if not a tranny, it's just associated with so many weird behaviors. I made a post on the Tranny Sideshows detailing what I found the last time I looked into them with the intention of making a thread, but there's just _so much_ to dig through. Apparently, since then, they've gotten into tardfights with other tiktok tards, but I can't determine what the issue is. They had a gofundme scam for their "partner" and got nearly $40k. Just have too much on my plate to really look into this weirdo.


----------



## Padam (Jun 4, 2022)

I would like a thread on the "logos people" and the related people. Basically, it's groups of probably autistic people who have an extreme fascination with the logos of TV channels and brands.
They have been present on the Internet almost since its creation and yet no one talks about them.
There's one such guy I'd love to post about in the "Obscure Lolcows" thread but I hesitate, because he doesn't seem mean, he's just silly and weird. He is not part of the "logo people" but he has an even more specific and bizarre passion.


----------



## Xanen (Jun 4, 2022)

I've been tempted to write up a thread on Snuffbomb, though most of it is old news, and a lot of the original links are broken. Though I'm not sure if it would just devolve into another creepypasta general thread.


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Jun 4, 2022)

Padam said:


> I would like a thread on the "logos people" and the related people. Basically, it's groups of probably autistic people who have an extreme fascination with the logos of TV channels and brands.
> They have been present on the Internet almost since its creation and yet no one talks about them.
> There's one such guy I'd love to post about in the "Obscure Lolcows" thread but I hesitate, because he doesn't seem mean, he's just silly and weird. He is not part of the "logo people" but he has an even more specific and bizarre passion.


We have the Scary Logos Wiilki, though I assume it's only a small fraction


----------



## The Cunting Death (Jun 5, 2022)

Two off the top of my head 

One, a thread on the site letterboxd.


Two, a 4chan user by the name of Ruggarell.
You remembered all that blacked spam on /v/? That was partially from him. It's him coping over the fact hes black and has a tiny dick (which a picture of got leaked)
He's a ban evader who always deliberate tries to start arguments, console wars, interracial porn threads, and has been doing this since at least 2011.
He hides on discord, organizing blacked raids all over 4chan, and occasionally posts on 4chan archive websites

Only other thing I know is that his name is Josh.


----------



## Neurotypical Mantis (Jun 6, 2022)

child beauty pageants/dance moms/parents exploiting their kids for reasons other than munchie by proxy or tard kids
lots of untapped horrors there


----------



## Cavalier Cipolla (Jun 8, 2022)

Some YouTuber who's called "Moon". He's some Bri'ish YouTuber who posts some incel right wing doomer fearmongering videos, masked as some intellectual documentaries but looking more like conspiracy theories, where he constantly whines about reddit mods, porn, e thots, men being weak, big corporations and some dismantling of the family unit. He does hate Elon Musk tho as well as commies. I dunno, it's all a big mess. Maybe he's just an incel and is only doing the right wing fearmongering part to make his videos longer and to appeal to the alt right who tend to be incels as well.

While I don't think he's necessarily wrong, you do get a feeling that something ain't quite right there when you watch his videos and take a look at his comment section which is mostly some conservative echo chamber, with occasional Bible quotes and some random religious rambling. You also have some people, who don't necessarily disagree, actually asking him for the sauce. As he never shows any sauce, aside some occasional Jordan Peterson clip or some news snippet, his sauce might as well be "trust me bro". He's quite sus, though, he doesn't have a Bitchute channel, so he's not Paul Joseph Watson either.

Interestingly it seems like his and Jake Tran's audiences overlap, as the content nature is kinda similar, but Jake also shills some dubious crypto schemes and recently even shared some Russian propaganda. Admittedly, I don't think he's some Putin shill, he most likely did the latter simply out of mere stupidity and ignorance, which is all too common with Americans.


----------



## Second-Hand Boat Supplies (Jun 11, 2022)

I wish there was a Jeffery Epstein thread. I see what people dig up and try to synthesize into a coherent picture of Chrischan and I’d love to see some of that energy go towards slightly more useful ends. Also, when police interrogators start asking you questions about your supposed egg shaped penis, there’s an argument to be made that you’re a lolcow at least a little bit

Oh, and also roller coaster enthusiasts. Mostly harmless but there are some very interesting characters that pop up. It’s such an odd, passive experience to claim as a “hobby”. They’re very proto-consoomer but they forged their own path to that mindset


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Jun 11, 2022)

Second-Hand Boat Supplies said:


> I wish there was a Jeffery Epstein thread. I see what people dig up and try to synthesize into a coherent picture of Chrischan and I’d love to see some of that energy go towards slightly more useful ends. Also, when police interrogators start asking you questions about your supposed egg shaped penis, there’s an argument to be made that you’re a lolcow at least a little bit
> 
> Oh, and also roller coaster enthusiasts. Mostly harmless but there are some very interesting characters that pop up. It’s such an odd, passive experience to claim as a “hobby”. They’re very proto-consoomer but they forged their own path to that mindset


A lot of them seem too fat to ride roller coasters.


----------



## Larry David's Crypto Fund (Jun 11, 2022)

YourFriendlyLurker said:


> We have Gab thread, militant atheism thread but why there is no tard religion thread.


After writing up Megan Rohrer's highlights for the trans bishop deposed over racism allegations news thread, I considered putting in the effort to pull together a "weird leftist church nuts" thread- there are plenty of colorful characters- but then I got very tired.



Second-Hand Boat Supplies said:


> I wish there was a Jeffery Epstein thread. I see what people dig up and try to synthesize into a coherent picture of Chrischan and I’d love to see some of that energy go towards slightly more useful ends. Also, when police interrogators start asking you questions about your supposed egg shaped penis, there’s an argument to be made that you’re a lolcow at least a little bit
> 
> Oh, and also roller coaster enthusiasts. Mostly harmless but there are some very interesting characters that pop up. It’s such an odd, passive experience to claim as a “hobby”. They’re very proto-consoomer but they forged their own path to that mindset


Wasn't it Weinstein with the egg dick?


----------



## YourFriendlyLurker (Jun 11, 2022)

Larry David's Opera Cape said:


> After writing up Megan Rohrer's highlights for the trans bishop deposed over racism allegations news thread, I considered putting in the effort to pull together a "weird leftist church nuts" thread- there are plenty of colorful characters- but then I got very tired.
> 
> 
> Wasn't it Weinstein with the egg dick?


Lol, actually there could be plenty of those threads, from hardcore Christ is King-fans to some modern Christ was Trans-fans. Also the potential of shit like "Taliban, Talichads, their orbiters" from /pol is exceptional.


----------



## Second-Hand Boat Supplies (Jun 11, 2022)

Larry David's Opera Cape said:


> After writing up Megan Rohrer's highlights for the trans bishop deposed over racism allegations news thread, I considered putting in the effort to pull together a "weird leftist church nuts" thread- there are plenty of colorful characters- but then I got very tired.
> 
> 
> Wasn't it Weinstein with the egg dick?


No, his was fucked up to being borderline non-functional. Seems to be a common theme


----------



## Dirk Willems (Jun 20, 2022)

One day I will make a thread on Hacker News.  I go there mainly to read braindead takes by silicon valley people, and have been saving archived links for a few years now.


----------



## Lawltistic (Jun 24, 2022)

CatParty said:


> i've been meaning to make a thread like this forever but just been lazy about it


Someone should make a thread for Gothie. She's popped up in 2 separate lolcow universes at least by now and I have no clue whats up with her


----------



## Amphotericin B (Jun 27, 2022)

I have a cow but am not able to make an OP. She’s been a cow of mine for years but I don’t have time to go back to archive things.

Myjazzylife is a Youtuber from Texas. She has four kids by a sex offender (Philip) who was recently released from prison after serving time for pimping underage girls. Jasmine was with him in the car while his girls hoed out of motels.  Horrifyingly, he is the better parent of the two.

While he was locked up she moved his ex cell mate in, a man who goes by Chris Allen. I suspect that’s not his real name. Between her ex getting locked up and Chris moving in, she had multiple men from POF in the house and allowed one to bathe her kid. She also had at least one abortion during this time, she’s been having abortions since we was a teenager. She’s very dirty and has had maggots inside an apartment. Their current rental is only cleaned because Chris makes her.

She gets food stamps for the kids but the kids are very underweight. When they ask for food she says “you just ate”. I suspect she’s selling part of her EBT. She and Chris keep getting fatter while the kids get thinner and grimier.

She neglects the kids hygiene, healthcare needs  and education. The two older girls speech is regressing. The oldest was caught peeing in bottles in her room and put one bottle in the fridge. The second youngest was alone with Chris and ran out of the room screaming _no_. Unfortunately they are exhibiting some behaviors seen in victims of csa.

The next youngest are twins that show signs of autism that she denies. They used to bark instead of talking. She locks them in their room all day, the room has those LED strip lights. She leaves them flashing like it’s CIA black site torture. They have been seen with black eyes.

Chris and Jasmine have an infant together. She gives him along with the other kids excessive amounts of melatonin. She left the baby on it’s back alone in the crib so much it’s head is flat and will require two helmets to fix. People in her comments told her months ago to get the baby looked at and she ignored them. There’s suspicion she’s only getting him treated now because CPS is onto them. The baby is very delayed.

They also have a Yorkie named Bentley who’s spent most of his life in a crate.

Jasmine grew up in a middle class household with two involved parents. Her parents divorced but not until her teens. She played basketball in college and has a degree in kinseology.  She was on an IEP so she’s a little slow but not slow enough to not know better. This isn’t a case of generational welfare. She has the tools to do better but chose this life. Her rentals have been in her moms name in the past. Her mom enables her.

It’s not her actions alone that make her a cow. It’s her insistence she’s doing the best she can, her delusion that she’s doing things the right way, and her entitlement to Amazon wish lists and our tax dollars. Like any other clown, Jasmine is surrounded by a circus of side characters. Her supporters are even more lowlife than her, like a matryoshka doll of dysfunction.

Jasmine is currently mad at one of Chris’s other kid’s mothers, a French Bulldog breeder. Someone contacted her to ask about Chris so she talked about their history on YouTube and that upset Jasmine. Chris is a deadbeat father to the child.

My Shabby Life made competition videos of her treatment of the oldest four kids: https://youtube.com/channel/UCWSr2cpTcf3iB1n0Cji4vtA

YouTube: https://youtube.com/c/mommyandkailyn

She has history of fighting with other baby mom YouTubers. One is Strongmommy Chrissy, who has nine kids by eight men (because her twins share a father). Her twins father is a youtuber called Assc Direct Channel, he talks about narcissistic personality. She has a sedan for nine kids and moves every ten months. She put 12 people in a BMW suv and drove from Vegas to San Diego. When asked why Chrissy fucked a male stripper and used cocaine, she said it was ok because it was her birthday.

Jasmine is friends with a youtuber called Liv’s Life who recently lost primary custody of her oldest kids. She lied about having a GED and posed in a cap and gown with a fake Amazon GED. She has a newborn by a sex offender aspiring rapper who lives with a sugar mama.

Edit: if anyone does an OP before me, feel free to DM for links to what I’ve archived so far.


----------



## Pop-Tart (Jul 25, 2022)

Been thinking of making a Tomboy coomer community watch thread and a true crime fandom thread. Issue is the former thread is a vague concept and the tomboy fags would come in and shit the thread up in an attempt to tarpit the thread like the vtuber fags did respectively.

As for true crime fandom shit, its more of I don't have a good enough hook or records of cowdom. I know there is material I am just not sure what to look for specifically.


----------



## What the shit (Jul 25, 2022)

David Dobrik


----------



## BootlegPopeye (Jul 27, 2022)

I'd like a more comprehensive journalist sideshow thread. Basically all the bullshit the media does but not any particular one reporter or Network, just one off events sort of like the tranny side show thread. There have been a couple of attempts at threads like this but they've always sucked.


----------



## Dwight Frye (Jul 27, 2022)

I think Steven Strick (aka Lorerunner) is deserving of a thread. Bullet points would include:


Him being the living embodiment of the “well ACKSHULLY” meme
How smug and fart huffing pretentious he is
His autistic sperging (7+ hour videos) breaking down the lore of Kingdom Hearts and Final Fantasy
His habitual lying about his life, including really petty things like age and job
His past arrests for domestic abuse
His arrest for grooming and raping an 11 year old girl and getting off on a technicality
Legally changing his name to Xagmus Xeale 
Unfortunately aside from those points the udders are pretty dry and won’t yield any milk. He stays very quiet on everything now, bans anyone who brings it up and solely focuses on his LPs, except in Halloween when he gives us his hot political takes. There’s not much content to be had and it’ll just end up like the Doug Walker or Spoony thread where it’s just making fun of his full of himself attitude and vidya autism over anything noteworthy.


----------



## Sparkletor 2.0 (Jul 27, 2022)

Dwight Frye said:


> There’s not much content to be had and it’ll just end up like the Doug Walker or Spoony thread where it’s just making fun of his full of himself attitude and vidya autism over anything noteworthy.


Spoony's thread is now about Warrhog and there's nothing anyone can do about it. 

WARTHOG POKÉMON WORLD CHAMPION 2023!


----------



## Mayer Amhole Rothschild (Jul 27, 2022)

Undead Chronic - mainly because I have no desire to watch or archive unironic MGTOW kahntent (let along in 2022 AD). I also imagine he will eventually self-destruct due to weed addiction and inconsistent behavior (groveling at the large feet of Stinky Venti) causing his audience to turn on him.


----------



## carrotferret (Jul 28, 2022)

Pop-Tart said:


> Been thinking of making a Tomboy coomer community watch thread and a true crime fandom thread. Issue is the former thread is a vague concept and the tomboy fags would come in and shit the thread up in an attempt to tarpit the thread like the vtuber fags did respectively.
> 
> As for true crime fandom shit, its more of I don't have a good enough hook or records of cowdom. I know there is material I am just not sure what to look for specifically.


For the second one there’s already a thread. It’s pretty dead though.


----------



## Muh Vagina (Aug 13, 2022)

The Free Britney weirdos. All of this smoke over a has-been nutjob is fucking insane. Her fans are more psycho than she is and that's saying something.


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Aug 13, 2022)

Monster High fandom


----------



## LadiosSopp (Yesterday at 8:14 PM)

David Medina aka Nintega, SAGAIA2, and a metric fuckton of alt accounts.  Guy is 40 years old, has an unhealthy obsession with video games and toys, and has been an absolute asspain in many retro gaming oriented communities - most notably the PC-EngineFX and Neo-Geo forums - for well over 15 years now over the dumbest and/or completely made-up shit.  Also has an unhealthy obsession with making enemies out of those who are more successful than him such as gaming YouTubers Joe Redifer of Game Sack, Metal Jesus Rocks, and Radical Reggie.  Think of him as a combination of classic Chris-Chan, Ethan Ralph.  He even has his own Meigh who stirs up drama with/for him by lurking groups he's been banned from while she plays nice and sends info back to him so he can rage.  Add to that an unwashed metal head look, and the worst of pretty much anything that New Jersey has to offer - all wrapped up in one autistic, impotent rage filled package.  He'll try to talk tough online, get ridiculed or banned/jannied for it, make an alt account either resuming what he was saying or "pretend" to be someone else (usually 80's anime or game characters), and rinse and repeat ad nauseum.  He's threatened YouTubers with doing shit to them in person, but never followed up on it (much like Chris and Ralph).
He also likes pretending to be good at video games, but is actually terrible at them and doesn't like it when you make fun of him for it.   (Archive)



Spoiler: Local Upload (Volume Warning)







Your browser is not able to display this video.





Much like any other crybully, he cries victimhood that people say racist and sexist things to him despite engaging in those things very publicly himself. (Archive) 



Spoiler: Local Upload







Your browser is not able to display this video.






I've spent some time gathering and archiving what I could find, but the vast majority of it is already either lost to time or behind forum registration walls that I can't access.  He definitely has a long, sordid history of annoying people and being a pretty gross person.  He even managed to get a minor quip of an ED entry a while back (Archive) (and also attempted to edit almost 70 times when he found it).  I'm pretty surprised he doesn't have a thread here already, to be honest.

Most recent verified Socials - seemingly inactive, hard to keep track of what he uses since he gets banned/self deletes so often:

Facebook:

Twitter:


Current Girlfriend's Facebook (Michelle Manson/Michelle Sakura):



His most recent activities are resuming his harassment of Sarumaru, an indie game dev he became enemies with somehow and has been on-off threatening and attempting to troll for years.  There are many, many, others he has harassed and drawn the ire of.  Even Nightwolve, the sperg who has decade-long a hate-boner for XSEED and got a small thread here about himself, can't stand the guy.

Youtube Page he made solely to harass Sarumaru: Link Archive



Spoiler: Videos (4 available, 2 were deleted over being reported, which is what his newest video is raging at Sarumaru about):







Your browser is not able to display this video.









Your browser is not able to display this video.




Note - David tries playing this as Sarumaru bullying some random person, but this is Sarumaru replying to David over his harassment





Your browser is not able to display this video.




Note 2 - Same as above, this is Sarumaru replying to David Medina, not an unassociated third party.  You can see the letters making up his name through the cover he tried to do.





Your browser is not able to display this video.






Twitter Spat involving him, Sarumaru, Radical Reggie and John Riggs in 2019 (Archive)



Spoiler: Facebook screenshots filling in some of the deleted tweets:







He has also been accused of/done the following, though I can't verify some of these at the moment.  With his behavior and history I wouldn't doubt any of these to be true:

- Groomed his current girlfriend while she was underage.
- Sent nudes to another 14 yo girl in a Facebook group dedicated to VHS collecting, supposedly confirmed by Medina on the Neo-Geo.com forums.  If it's the one I'm thinking of, that nude has been leaked on the internet and is fucking horrifying to look at.
- sends pictures of his own shit to people who have "wronged" him (i.e. being banned from groups for being an unbearable, hair-trigger temper faggot)
- leeched welfare money from the state of New Jersey to buy his used games. Used his collection in an attempt to stalk and woo a girl which she did not appreciate or reciprocate [Archive] 



Spoiler: Local Upload







Your browser is not able to display this video.





- Is unemployed and lives with his mother
- the team at Neo-Geo.com's forums were so fed up with him at one point they were talking about banning the entire IP range of New Jersey.

Having an over 15 year history should by all means make for an interesting thread, but there's a ton of important info I'm missing/can't access.  If anyone has anything in addition to what I found and would be interested/willing to contribute together towards making a proper thread for this guy that would be excellent.  He seems ripe for one, in my opinion.



Spoiler: Some other examples of his harassment over the past few years (Don't click if you don't want to see pictures of shit)


----------



## whatever I feel like (Yesterday at 10:13 PM)

Knottyfairy is a pretty good cow candidate (and it looks like some other guys are working on a thread) but I can't be bothered to. I also think she's making a lot of it up for attention, though. Kiwis these days, can't tell a fakepost from a truesperg.


----------

